# Is there a rom that removes mobile hotspot



## Edwinp95 (Sep 13, 2011)

Is there a rom that can do that


----------



## daniel (Jun 7, 2011)

Can you just uninstall the app?


----------



## sparks639 (Jul 30, 2011)

Edwin, are you rooted?


----------



## Edwinp95 (Sep 13, 2011)

"sparks639 said:


> Edwin, are you rooted?


Yes I am


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Slightly OT but, last I checked there was no way to freeze/uninstall "3G Mobile Hotspot" on GB. Has anything changed?


----------



## pinkbull (Sep 13, 2011)

Why do you want to remove it? 3g hotspot app work for me flawless.
Did u try wug tether patch yo fix dx tether?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Edwinp95 (Sep 13, 2011)

"pinkbull said:


> Why do you want to remove it? 3g hotspot app work for me flawless.
> Did u try wug tether patch yo fix dx tether?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I tried it but didn't fix nothing


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

pinkbull said:


> Why do you want to remove it? 3g hotspot app work for me flawless.
> Did u try wug tether patch yo fix dx tether?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Don't need it, at all. I can't be the only one..


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Don't need it, at all. I can't be the only one..


You might as well keep it, you never know if you may need it.


----------



## Infazzdar (Jun 21, 2011)

If I remember correctly, the 3G Mobile Hotspot app is integrated into the Settings.apk on OTA Gingerbread; therefore, it can't be removed.


----------



## x.v_ (Aug 23, 2011)

You could use a laucher that can hide icons, if it really bugs you that much.


----------



## SalsaDestroyer (Jul 26, 2011)

On that note, can anyone on .602 confirm that the hotspot tether patch works or does not work?

*edit* after some more digging, some other forums say that a gb tether patch works. I'm still wary of trying those things, though.


----------



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

CyanogenMod 7 gets rid of it. You can also tether for free on CM7. You just need http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/

Download the latest one with CM7 and you will be tethering for free.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

"berto1014 said:


> CyanogenMod 7 gets rid of it. You can also tether for free on CM7. You just need http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/
> 
> Download the latest one with CM7 and you will be tethering for free.


Or you could download PdaNet off the Market, works perfectly and also for free.

CM4DX official nightlies


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

Edwinp95 said:


> Is there a rom that can do that


I have frozen this from the ROM. It is as effective as removing it. I actually "uninstalled" it but the icon could not be removed, so I guess the other commentator is correct that it is baked into the rom.


----------

